# 14" reverse rims wont fit under fender of my 1994 cadillac fleetwood brougham



## Soul-lo (Mar 17, 2012)

14" reverse rims wont fit under fender of my 1994 cadillac fleetwood brougham And i know it cant be impossible because ive seen people do it all the time and refuse to get standards, so can someone tell me what i need to do please before i drive this damn car into a wall of brics


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Wat kind of brand r ur wheels homie?R they USA made or chinas ?


----------



## Soul-lo (Mar 17, 2012)

Idk i bought it off one of the homies, it doesnt have a visible brand, but they might have been made in china tho


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Soul-lo said:


> Idk i bought it off one of the homies, it doesnt have a visible brand, but they might have been made in china tho


Yea that's y chinas don't fit !!! Hav 2 get some USA made


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

yes sir some daytons , wire wheel king (real Zeniths) will work great!!
now if you running 14s they make a 14x6 that looks reverse and will also work


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

They will fit you just have to do some customizing. First cut off the clips from the skirts (do not cut the hinges) then bend up the lip from the actual fender a bit.
It is better to buy u.s made rims but if you don't have the cash, chinas will work.. 
I'll try to post pics of mine to show you.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

I did this to my daily and it does not rub at all. If you got money by Dayton's or zeniths but if not fuck it go chinas!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

or get 2~14x7s and 2~14x6 chinas!!
:biggrin:


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> I did this to my daily and it does not rub at all. If you got money by Dayton's or zeniths but if not fuck it go chinas!!!!



:yes: Thats what we might have to do for now sean


----------



## Soul-lo (Mar 17, 2012)

No doubt thanx homies


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

Soul-lo said:


> No doubt thanx homies


:h5:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> They will fit you just have to do some customizing. First cut off the clips from the skirts (do not cut the hinges) then bend up the lip from the actual fender a bit.
> It is better to buy u.s made rims but if you don't have the cash, chinas will work..
> I'll try to post pics of mine to show you.


Not on all cadys some rub more u got lucky


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

True!!!!


----------



## pnut916 (Oct 28, 2015)

this is good info, I'm having the same problem with my 94 fleetwood on some 14x7 chinas. I've bent the fender up a bit on both sides and the right rear is still rubbing. I'm going to grab a couple 14x6's for the rear, then cut the skirt clips off as sick_AZ_fleetwood has indicated. Hopefully, this will work for me.


----------



## pnut916 (Oct 28, 2015)

Sick_AZ_Fleetwood, what did you use to cut the clips off? I'm assuming a drill with some sort of rotary attachment or a grinder attachment?


----------

